
Bundle for Racial Justice and Equality by itch.io and 565 others - GordonS
https://itch.io/b/520/bundle-for-racial-justice-and-equality
======
triptych
It took me 20 mins just to scroll through all the games. This is an immense
collection and 1000x worth it.

~~~
Freak_NL
Wow, this bundle is huge. I hope there is a way to filter the games included
based on ratings or playability.

On the other hand, sometimes it is nice to explore more outré concepts. A big
bundle like this certainly lowers the barrier for simply trying games without
any expectations.

------
zimpenfish
Currently up to 1000 items. Well worth every penny!

